# Case IH 595 Tractor



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello

I join the form to get help with my Tractor.
It smokes and has no power 
I first changed the injectors then pistons and sleeves fuel filters oil hydraulic fluid and nothing seems to work smokes less but still has no power


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Fairly vague and seems you have done a lot of work on your tractor already. What colour is the smoke? 
Black smoke indicates that there is not enough air in the fuel mixture. You've already addresed the injector issue, but could be as simple as air filters or up to a faulty injector pump.

White smoke could be a indication of water contaminated fuel, low engine compression or fuel pump timing. what does the engine oil look like as well as the radiator coolant? Maybe a cracked head or blown head gasket.

Blue smoke would indicate burning engine oil. Valve seals... piston rings.

All sorts of scenarios. so a little history of your tractor and specifics on how it runs and smoke colour will all help the members take a shot at helping with the diagnosis.

Welcome to the forum by the way! Is that your tractor in your avatar?


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Fairly vague and seems you have done a lot of work on your tractor already. What colour is the smoke?
> Black smoke indicates that there is not enough air in the fuel mixture. You've already addresed the injector issue, but could be as simple as air filters or up to a faulty injector pump.
> 
> White smoke could be a indication of water contaminated fuel, low engine compression or fuel pump timing. what does the engine oil look like as well as the radiator coolant? Maybe a cracked head or blown head gasket.
> ...


Yes the tractor in the avatar is my tractor


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

The smoke is white before I changed the pistons and sleeves diesel was getting into the oil I have no bubbles and lose no water from the radiator I has a cold start video but it is too big to post


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/frank.ward.5/posts/2305081872850858


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Frank, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have done a lot of work on your tractor. As Bill said in his post, it would be good to review your problems, what you have done to correct the problem, and results.

To me, white smoke is unburned fuel/air mix. I get white smoke from my Ford tractor on cold days, when it will not start. I use the "thermostart" intake manifold heater to get it started. I never use ether.

You say your tractor is low on power. Have you done anything that may affect the timing? Is it possible you have a timing gear off by a tooth? I think I would check the timing gears first, and if all is OK, have the injection pump checked.

Do you have a shop/service manual for guidance??


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

I removed the injector pump back in 2012 had it rebuilt put it back on and it ran fine up until 6 months ago it started smoking first the lost power that’s when I started replacing parts and cleaning things I didn’t have the head done I didn’t see anything that stuck out and I ran it with the valve cover off and noticed nothing going on there


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

I do not have a manual I google a lot for help and use the advice of this forum I joined because all the threads I read didn’t solve my problems I don’t want to have the injector pump checked until I have made sure it is nothing else


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

Can the tractor jump time and is there a tread that would walk me through checking it and if it is set right would that leave an injector pump issue


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Frank,

I doubt that the tractor can jump time. That happens with worn timing chains. We have an injection pump expert that frequents this forum. He may be out of town for the weekend. But he will be here, be patient.


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok thank you


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Your symptom descriptions and video indicate to me more of a timing issue than anything else. You've evidently gone to great lengths (and expense) thus far and have totally ignored that possibility? I would certainly have gone that route long before replacing sleeves and pistons. I don't know the specific procedure for doing so with this particular pump, but if it looks like this

https://partstore.caseih.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr65438ar850316

you can see a slotted drive hub with three bolts attaching it to the pump gear. This would be a means of "fine tuning" the timing. While not likely, it's possible that relationship has somehow changed/slipped? at some point affecting the timing? Who knows? I'm sure the process and exact timing spec are available with a bit of searching.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would go with Fedup, slipped timing, and if your pump is like the one in the parts breakup, this has a key fitted to the pump shaft taper, and this could have sheared.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are two issues to be cautious of when removing and replacing the VE injection pump on this Case IH engine. 

The first is there are chisel marks on the pump flange and on the timing case. Case times these engines after assembly, then strikes the cases to provide the proper timing. You will see the oblong holes in the pump housing, clean the timing case and try to find the strike marks, then align them.

The second is the drive hub has three bolts in slots for initial pump timing on the gear train. Those must never be loosened. There should also be factory strike marks on the gear and the hub flange. Align those if that gear hub was removed.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW.. THATS alotta smoke.. What type of fuel are you using??
Straight Diesel or Bio fuel?? or making your own??
Can you post a pic of the pump? Some have "cold start" devises on them & some don't..
THAT'LL cause the symptoms you have, IF they become in-op..
Also, there is an access hole to the front of the pump drive in front of the pump..
It may be worth a look to SEE if the drive bolts are loose or have moved..
You can tell by the marks on the gear..
..behind the bolts, will be a mark, where the bolts had been tightened down..
Let us know what you checked & we'll try to help.. send a pic of the pump if you can..


----------



## Frank ward (Feb 11, 2018)

Fedup said:


> Your symptom descriptions and video indicate to me more of a timing issue than anything else. You've evidently gone to great lengths (and expense) thus far and have totally ignored that possibility? I would certainly have gone that route long before replacing sleeves and pistons. I don't know the specific procedure for doing so with this particular pump, but if it looks like this
> 
> https://partstore.caseih.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr65438ar850316
> 
> you can see a slotted drive hub with three bolts attaching it to the pump gear. This would be a means of "fine tuning" the timing. While not likely, it's possible that relationship has somehow changed/slipped? at some point affecting the timing? Who knows? I'm sure the process and exact timing spec are available with a bit of searching.



Thank you for the advice it worked I was able to get the timing set and it gained the power back and no longer smokes 

Again thank you


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW.. that has to be some kinda record..??
But then again.. everybody said the same thing.. so naturally, that was "THE THING" to check first..
Glad you gotter goin.. Happy Tractoring.. TPG
What did you do?? turn the pump or find the bolts had slipped on the drive??


----------

